# W: Space Wolves Datacards, H: £££ UK



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

Hello all! 
I'm on the prowl for the space wolves datacards which have been sold out for god knows how long! Thought I had got lucky on Ebay but was outbid and now back to square one.

Anyone have any or know a guy who knows a guy whose friends with the girlfriend of a mafia boss who may or may not have seen a deal between a guy and an old granny who remarked she has a grandson who is looking to get rid of the cards. 

Cheers my friends!
LordOfTheWolves


----------

